# Need weeks at Marriott's Doral Villas



## momeason

Hi,
I am looking for last minute rentals at Marriott Doral Villas starting June 6.

I need 
June 6-13
June 13-20
June 20-27
June 27-July 4
July 4-July 11.


----------



## momeason

*Need July and early Aug- Marriott's Doral Villas*

Hi,

if anything changes and these weeks become available, please let me know. My dear nephew has rented for June through airbandb. It is expensive. He still needs all of July and early August. I think he needs until August 10.
We have looked and there is no availability. If it opens up, I would love help getting it for him.

Thanks for all the assistance. If there are other very clean locations in Miami, Doral preferred, please let me know. He needs Miami, not surrounding areas, as he is working long hours.


----------



## starrinc

*Marriott's Villas at Doral Miami*

Hi!
Are you still looking for Marriott's Villas at Doral.
I have a week starting tomorrow = 6/29 to 7/6
Contact me if interested.

I have another two weeks in August, too!!!


----------



## starrinc

*Marriott's Villas at Doral Miami*

Hi!
Are you still looking for Marriott's Villas at Doral.
I have a week starting tomorrow = 6/29 to 7/6
Contact me if interested.

I have another two weeks in August, too!!!
Starrinc@aol.com


----------



## DeniseM

To contact Momeason, please click on her blue user name.


----------



## momeason

starrinc said:


> Hi!
> Are you still looking for Marriott's Villas at Doral.
> I have a week starting tomorrow = 6/29 to 7/6
> Contact me if interested.
> 
> I have another two weeks in August, too!!!
> Starrinc@aol.com



Since he cannot get back to back weeks, my nephew gads made other arrangements.


----------

